
Mike Bloomberg Drops Out of Presidential Race - atlasunshrugged
https://www.axios.com/mike-bloomberg-drops-out-027d9882-3e65-4663-aec0-70025387def6.html
======
mc32
I’m comforted this shows that while money is necessary to win; the candidate
has to be intrinsically viable.

They can’t just throw money on a candidate and win solely on permeating all Ad
media.

But wow, half a billion dollars for half a dozen pledged delegates...

~~~
mcv
From what I understand, he thought he was the only person who could save the
country from Trump, and surely saving the country is worth any amount of money
to someone who cares.

Turns out he's not the best person to save the country from Trump. Who would
have thought?

~~~
mc32
I think he found out that while the establishment (neo liberal Dems and neo
conservative Repubs) don’t like Trump, they dislike Bernie more and are
willing to go through Trump II if they avoid Bernie-style soc-dem. So they’ll
put an over the hill Clinton clone up for the presidency. He’s like a weaker
Bob Dole candidate.

~~~
mcv
I find the hostility between Sanders and the DNC establishment rather
terrifying. It looks like exactly the kind of thing that could divide the
party and hand the victory to Trump again.

I wish they'd settled on Warren instead. Sure, progressive, but more willing
to work with the rest of the party. And I want to see her give Trump the
Bloomberg treatment. It would have been fireworks. Trump vs Biden is just two
old guys constantly misspeaking and making little sense.

------
atlasunshrugged
Usually I wouldn't consider politics super relevant but depending on who wins
there could be a massive amount of new regulation or breakup talk for the tech
sector in the U.S. (and it's interesting). He also just endorsed Biden.

[https://www.axios.com/mike-bloomberg-drops-
out-027d9882-3e65...](https://www.axios.com/mike-bloomberg-drops-
out-027d9882-3e65-4663-aec0-70025387def6.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic&utm_content=1100)

------
mr_overalls
Ten bucks says he retreats from the landsman's life to found an underwater
city called Rapture.

~~~
haunter
Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow? No! says the man in
Washington, It belongs to the poor. No! says the man in the Vatican, It
belongs to God. No! says the man in Vermont, It belongs to everyone. I
rejected those answers; instead, I chose something different. I chose the
impossible. I chose... Rapture

------
throw03172019
Wow, that is a quick way to blow through a pretty large sum of money.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
A one man subsidization of local tv stations via ad buys!

------
cynusx
I would bet that if Biden doesn't manage to win the nomination that he'd run
as an independent third candidate and we'll wind up having the house of
representatives decide who becomes president.

